# H} Demons W} Orks, TKs or Lizardmen (UK only)



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I done a bit of cleaning last night and i found some unloved and unwated demons. The list includes the following:

2 Metal OOP Bloodcrushers (1 bloodcrusher partially painted and its rider is fully painted and the other in bits i also have all the bits for it)

14 Demonettes with full command (2 partially painted)

The masque

Skulltaker

These are all on fantasy square bases except for the skulltaker. :victory:

*UK ONLY PLEASE*

Gothic


----------

